# American RV List



## 96583 (Oct 28, 2005)

I am interested in the types of American RV's the members of this forum own and their experiences with the vehicles - i.e

Make

Model

Year

Mileage

Base vehicle

Engine size

Petrol Diesel

Berth

Layout

Any UK conversions carried out

Any problems

Overall view

I think this could be interesting for all us RV enthusiasts/converts


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi edgie mine is as follows:

Winnebago Brave
30w
2004 imported at 6 months old
16500 miles
Workhorse
8.1 5 speed autobox
Petrol/Lpg
6 berth
Rear bed dinette and sofa
Lpg conversion
Twin slides (added this to your list as many have slides now)
Short on steering column loom, this is a known problem now hopefully sorted :lol: 

Super RV, but then they all are :lol: very stable in a straight line, tends to follow lorry grooves a bit, rolls a lot on rough ground. 
Interior finish very good, only problem inside sofar was front telly trying to fall out in belgium, are there roads rough! (english telly not fitted properly) I expect most people know this, you junk the american telly's as they don't work in europe.

Things we love: proper shower, microwave, permanent d/bed, leveling jacks, stretching out on sofa with some vino and a good book, where do i stop.

Things we hate:??????? staying at home, in front of this screen, need to get out more :lol: :lol:


----------



## 95602 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Olley
can you include MPG, just a s a guide
Regards
Pat


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Wait for it..............................

An awful lot less than your Hymer jen36059
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi jen36059

MPG 9-10, 7-8 towing if you rollalong at 55mph, thrash it and i doubt you will do much over 5mph :lol: 
GVW 9350 kg's
Top speed god know's :lol: 55mph=2000rpm redlined at 4800rpm

just a tad less than your hymer :lol: 

olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Edgie said:


> I am interested in the types of American RV's the members of this forum own and their experiences with the vehicles - i.e
> 
> Make
> 
> ...


Hi ..

GBM ... Georgie Boy Manufacturing

Cruisemaster

1997

42,000 mls

Spartan Chassis

5.9 lt

Cummins Turbo Diesel.. 14 Mpg approx

Alison Auto gearbox

6 Berth

Length 36ft (11mt)

Diesel Pusher,

Air Ride suspension

Air brakes

Gross Vehicle Weight 8618 kg 19,000 us lbs 
Front 2721 kg
Rear 5443 kg

Usual RV layout and spec. Rear queen island bed, dining room and rock 'n' roll sofa-bed in lounge, normal RV 'toys'

Pro: 
Build quality is good, proper wood cupboards, great matress, full size shower, dressing area and toilet good quality. 
Excellent ride. and very quiet ( rear engine helps)

Cons. 
Poor wiring behind rear and front headlights, most likely done by UK converter. 
No spare wheel, jack or wheelbrace

No serious problems, was imported new for a UK customer. We are the second owners. Previous owner fitted SMEV Cooker, ( Yank cookers are notoriously crappy)

Love it to pieces.. !


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi

Rockwood
Regent 30 Basement model
1995 (Imported new)
62000 miles
Chevrolet P30
6.5 Litre Turbo
Diesel
4 berth
Rear queen island bed (north/south), Separate shower, Rock & Roll + 2 barrel chairs
Lights and 230 Volt conversion
Last owner told me he achieved 16 MPG when he took it down to Spain, I have yet to confirm this as I just fill it and go, haven't worried about fuel consumption yet!!!

We are experiencing major steering problems at the moment

Fantastic motorhome.

I hope this helps


----------



## 96583 (Oct 28, 2005)

Excellent stuff keep it coming.....

Olley, OUCH 9-10 mpg, I suppose that equates to 18-20mpg cost wise on LPG..... the biggest one I have had to fuel was a 7.4 that was doing 16 - 18 which I was amazed at, if it had been LPG it would have made some of these Fiats look a bit silly....

As I said keep it coming, there must be LOADS of RV owners out there, big or small (must not forget the Rialtas, Le Sharos, Great West van conversions etc)


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi edgie i pay by credit card dosn't seem like real money then. :lol: 

olley


----------



## 96475 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi edgie This is my fourth new RV to date and first 'open' message as a 
newcomer to MHF.

R-Vision
Condor 30ft
2002
12100 miles
Workhorse chassis
8.1 litres
Petrol 
4 Berth
Twin slide outs with leveling jacks
UK additions-LPG Conversion, GH Awning & Safari Room, Inverter, Air Horns.

Against -poor headlights, noisy underfloor gas central heating
For - King size bed, Large fridge/freezer, Microwave, Hip bath/shower,
Reclining/rocker armchair etc. A lot of comfort and good value for money.


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Another one to the list........

1996 Thor Hurricane 35ft
Ford 7.4l V8
LPG Conversion giving approx 22 mpg

Usual spec , queen bed , separate shower , tv , micowave etc.....
6 Berth

Build quality seems ok , few little jobs need doing ( nearly 10 years old )
Outside bodywork has suffered from the Texas sun ( faded )

Only recently purchased ....loving every minute of it


----------



## 88792 (May 9, 2005)

Tiffin Allegro 33 slide, 1998, present mileage 29k aprox. Chev p30. 7.4 litre petrol. 6 berth, unusual layout in that it has twin singles in back instead of usual doublebed. We are second owner, for the last 4 yrs, imported by previous owner , converted & serviced by Mobile RV of Witney. Only problem is length, 34ft , sometimes have problems in Europe accessing sites & pitches.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Welcome to our little corner of the www Condor, nice to see you...

Hi Ollie
When I fill her up, I go in and give them the pump number and say "Don't tell me I know it will be obscene". I just sign and walk.......

Ignorance is bliss

Keith

All you RVers might be interested in reading my Get Together thread (sorry for the plug Edgie, couldn't resist mate)


----------



## 96583 (Oct 28, 2005)

There must be plenty more RV's out there, what about C class anyone got one?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Call me suspicious if you like, but why do you want/need to know about others RVs .. ??? 
Are you not a dealer, ?

You must have a vast knowledge already :?


----------



## 96583 (Oct 28, 2005)

Yes I have dabbled in the past but now my reason for the post is purely that of an anorack wanting to see what types of RV are over here in the hands of the forum users, and what they think of them, nothing more suspicious than that I promise.... 

Now come on C class owners what have you got and what do you think of them?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for you reply, I meant no offense and share your enthusiasm for RVs. 
Sorry, I obviously missed your first post.. 
As a dealer you will have much valuable information which we can all hopefully benefit. 

Regards


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2005)

Edgie said:


> There must be plenty more RV's out there, what about C class anyone got one?


hi all ..mine is a c class
gulfstream conquest.30 ft
1992 7.4 petrol overdrive an cruse control
air con ,blown air heating
115000 miles.new auto box.
genii
8 berth twin beds at rear with well worn rug inbetween
mpg not known yet...had quote for conversion £2 500
been in uk six months im second owner
only 110 volts at moment.towball on front bumper don't know if it's for launching boats or for being draged out of pits!!!
fiterd microwave toaster large fridge /freezer coffee maker large shower and lots an lots of cupboards and larder . interior light all over it's like blackpool at night time lol only had it tree weeks so sill finding things


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: I have already submitted 2 RV reviews to *nuke* for his consideration. I will be submitting a further 2 when I get the time (and inclination). :lol:

8) It's just so difficult at times to make the time. 8) :lol: :wink:


----------



## 96583 (Oct 28, 2005)

ScotJimland  

Waggler - £2,500 8O it only costs £1000 approx for a full conversion on a car, potentially you already have a large LPG tank which you may or may not be able to use...I would shop around...

Oh and seriously did the 115,000 miles concern you at all?

Oh and well worn rug :wink: you have only had it 3 weeks, I would get a much harder wearing one 8) 

Johandsandy - I too wrote chapter and verse on Winnebago Rialta, Le'Sharo and Phasar..


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Please keep this information pouring in it is very useful to us potential RV owners.  

Whilst I am here in an ARV subject thread, did you know that the American RV Magazine have started a forum for RVers?

The link address is at http://www.arvm.uk.com/talk/index.php I have plugged MHF on there. 

This is the second site I visit after MHF when I do my trawl through my motorhome links.


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Fleetwood Flair 28 Ft, 1997
Chevy 7.4, 12 - 14 mpg although down to 10 on return journey from summer in france!!!
Usual layout - rear double, rock & roll couch, Dinette
Usual extras - ducted air con, heating etc
Reupholstered in leather - love it
Imported directly from Texas in 2003

We all love it

Arizona


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

Fleetwood Revolution LE 2005
38ft Triple slide
400BHP Caterpiller 8.8ltr turbo diesel
Allison 6 speed auto box
Spartan Liberty chassis 
9 to 10 mpg with cruise set at 70 mph
Rear Queen bed
Dinette (double childs bed)
bed sofa (adult if your a cornish pisky )
J lounge sofa 
Full electric front seats
Pine wood interior ( real) sofa's etc in beige ultra leather
Central Vac
Trac vision sattelite

Bought new in Florida toured for 6 months imported myself now living in it fulltime untill it sells
All electrics are 110v through an 8 kva double 110v supply transformer to keep all the 50 amp 240v American system working (never blown a campsite trip yet) As we toured with it we have all usa appliances hence keeping to 110v
12v pace sattelite reciever 110 to 240v transformer for front tv 12v LCD in the rear .The only lighting requirments were to wire in rear fog lamps and white front sidelights ,all being done by myself
No problems at the moment but we do need a good site to put it on


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2005)

Edgie said:


> ScotJimland
> 
> Waggler - £2,500 8O it only costs £1000 approx for a full conversion on a car, potentially you already have a large LPG tank which you may or may not be able to use...I would shop around...
> 
> ...


lpg tank is only small ..for the domestic side,but can be linked into the new tank/s to hold 200 litres i've phoned a few peps and quotes are mutch the same


----------



## Sparrow (May 10, 2005)

Been away and missed this thread hence delay in passing info.

Wnnebago Adventurer 34"
1995
Chevy 7.4 petrol, about 10-12mpg (if I behave :lol: ) No lpg conversion yet but thinking about it.
36,000 miles on clock
four speed auto box
rear queen bed
L shaped lounge
Through lockers.
Bought in April 2005 in Norfolk from dealer who runs small very friendly and helpful service.

Pros: Layout gives extra space in lounge area, without going for the slide outs. Ideal for two.
Cons: Sometimes a dinette would be handy especially when grandchildren are with us. 

First year with motorhome and wishing I had started earlier.

Mike


----------



## 91645 (May 1, 2005)

OK here we go:
Winnebago Brave 
Manufactured in 1996 on the road in Switzerland 1998
Bought from the dealer in Zürich
25 RC ( 25 ft)
75000 KM
Chevrolet P30
V8 / 6.5l Turbo
Diesel
Permanent double bed in the back on top of garage plus dinette
Layout pretty standard
Rig was converted for 230V , ASME approved gastank removed and replaced by DIN approved gastank, all electrical receptacles german standard
Usual electronic controlled injection pump problems (stalls ) standard GM problem. Resolved in the mean time.


----------



## 97770 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi just got my rv still playing with all the bits  

Make golfstream 30ft

Model crown regis

Year 1993

Mileage 63000

Base vehicle chevy

Engine size 7.4L

Petrol yes

Berth 7

Layout queen island bed in the back , dinette , rock + roll bed settee

Any UK conversions carried out solar panels 170w inverter 800w 5.6 va 240v to 120v transformer LPGto be fitted 

Overall view nice rv happy so far.. 

gary
FORDY


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Zaskars Pride & Joy  

GeorgieBoy 

Landau 3301

1999

19000

Chevy p30

6.5 v8 td

Diesel

6

Front Couch/diner slide with bucket chair and galley opposite
Full Double wardrobes (R/H side) full enclose bathroom opposite
Rear Island bed.

Usual conversion for U.K

Turbo wastegate regularly sticks, new fridge control board (200+) re-seal front cap (self), dash aircon definately 'iffy' (not got round to it!) Rear/inner blow-out in France (one of those things).
Definately under powered for a coach of this size. I'm not a flyer (far from it) but it really doesn't like hills. Also its pre "widetrack" so it does roll a bit. Thankfully, 1st owner had rear springs uprated so carrying my CBF250 isn't a problem (when the damed things out of the shops that is!)

Overall view - Well chuffed. Saw a Landau at the N.E.C six years ago. Fell in love and though how the hell am I gonna afford one of those. God know how, but we did!  Final finish better than previous '94 Gulfstream but hidden build quality definately not as good. 60K for stapled draws and cabinets might be the norm but it's not good enough in my book! Wiring (as in all Yanks is a BL**DY nightmare! So WAS the oven which was rapidly binned and replaced by a British unit - boy did I get some brownie points for that one!  
Very VERY comfortable for (how shall I put it) extended stays :wink: 

Conclusion. I really don't know what I'm gonna replace it with in about 2 years time :?: 

p.s Fuel?...........well, you know what the Rolls Royce saleman said  8O :wink:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

fordy said:


> Hi just got my rv still playing with all the bits
> Overall view nice rv happy so far..


 :lol: Nice to hear it Gary. :wink:

1996 Newmar Mountain Aire 38ft with slide-out

Ford 460 V8 EFI Engine Petrol

Extras - 2 x 125 Watt Solar & Solar Boost 2000E Controller

To fit:- 800 watt Invertor & maybe 6 x 85ah batteries & LPG Conversion.

Exhaust leaking. Apart from that? Very happy. Anyone want to buy it? :lol:


----------



## 98239 (Mar 20, 2006)

Mine's only a small one (so the wife tell's me).

Dodge Ram 350 1995, 5200cc, two berth, 180 ltr lpg conversion
15 to the gallon on petrol, 12 to the gallon on LPG

Conversion done by L.E.R in Florida

twin air con, microwave, all left as 110 volt with a 3kv transformer in line.

Bad bits. Being told it was three birth (only if you sleep on the front passenger seat).

Told that this is one of ten units sold by the liquidators when L.E.R went under and belive it was finished by the first owner. 

Things to do:
1. Fit hot water system
2. Change the layout for the toilet as at present there is no separate sink.
3. fit rear view camera so i can see the trailer tent we bought in that we can all get a good nights sleep. (see above)
4. Use it all summer


----------

